# Best way to share files?



## Bunford (Oct 11, 2012)

I've recently started doing some free work for local people to build a bit of a rep and network.

However, looking for a good, secure and ideally free way to send documents to each other. It'll almost exclusively be audio and video files.

Any recommendations for best one where client can upload something and then I could download it my end and return via same website/portal?


----------



## mark812 (Oct 11, 2012)

https://www.gobbler.com/


----------



## wst3 (Oct 11, 2012)

I was going to say Gobbler... and what the heck, I will!

Gobbler is a remarkably cool tool, it's actually three tools - cloud backup, file sharing, and project management. The later part is the least mature of the three, but even at that it is useful.

Backups works. File sharing works. Not a lot more to do for either I think.

And the really cool part about their sharing platform is that if you and the target are both Gobbler members the file is already in the cloud, and instantly available to whomever you want to send it.

Really well thought out tool!

If you have not yet joined please consider using my link (below) - we both get a bit more free space that way - and who doesn't like free space?

https://www.gobbler.com/i/YsoSXX


----------



## Mike Marino (Oct 11, 2012)

Interesting. I've used Box.net for a while but this sounds like it might be a better way to go.


----------



## wst3 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi Mike,

I surely hate to sound like a shill, but in this case I'm going to make an exception.

The service is well thought out, and well delivered. I am very confident that they will address some of the things I perceive as lacking in the management piece, but that's about the worst thing I can say.

The client has been very stable since it was released for Windows a few months ago.

The file transfer part is flawless. I spent some time testing it, with their support team (they're gonna hate that I said that<G>!) and it just works.

Speaking of which - they are a young company, I think, and they have that young company vibe. Contact them with a question (they've got a pretty cool support forum setup) and you get an answer, usually quickly.

And even if it turns out to be user error (hypothetically of course, I don't make user errors<G>), you get an answer, and it is complete, and it is not condescending. More importantly, it is never "read the manual"

So there you go... it isn't a sample library, or even a shiny new microphone, but it one of the best tools I've gotten in a long time!


----------



## Waywyn (Oct 11, 2012)

I tried a few and would say that Dropbox is pretty awesome. Considering the fact that you get 100GB for 9,99 something ... however, if you got a bit of a budget I would always consider a business account with box.net ... I think it is around 45USD, but their mp3 preview options is pretty awesome, especially the fact that clients can leave comments and even if you upload the same file again (with maybe a change in the arrangement etc.) if automatically saves as v2 (version 2).

I contacted them a while ago and asked if they would reduce their prices for a business account to 15 bucks when they would go from 3 users minimum to 1. (15 bucks per user that is), but they didn't consider this. However they got a free option which gives you the preview thingy too ... but let's you just upload 25MB per file or so.

Of course I can't look beyond their marketing strategy and how their servers are setup, but I think it would be the perfect solution for music people who need to exchange stuff and revise tracks.

Gobbler is awesome for saving projects, however I recently send a file to a client and after a few minutes he called me, asking how to sign up and why he would need to do that. I wasn't aware of it and it was kind of an awkward moment, since I just want to deliver my client the best solution.

Anyway, make sure to check through the services. Things change everyday so my facts and experiences from a few weeks ago might have already changed


----------



## mark812 (Oct 11, 2012)

Waywyn @ Thu Oct 11 said:


> Gobbler is awesome for saving projects, however I recently send a file to a client and after a few minutes he called me, asking how to sign up and why he would need to do that. I wasn't aware of it and it was kind of an awkward moment, since I just want to deliver my client the best solution.



Alex, there's an option "Make available for public download" below that "Files" window. Then the recipient can download it normally without signing up or anything. :wink: It works great, you even get a notification via email when your client downloads it.

Check the video:


----------



## Waywyn (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh, they changed it! Very cool, downloading the new version right now btw! 
Thanks!


----------



## mark812 (Oct 11, 2012)

Waywyn @ Thu Oct 11 said:


> Oh, they changed it! Very cool, downloading the new version right now btw!
> Thanks!



De nada.  

Thank you for all your tutorials. o-[][]-o


----------



## Mike Marino (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks Bill, Alex, and Mark.


----------



## Bunford (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks all. Excellent suggestions! Gobbler looks interesting. 

Gobbler solves getting tracks to clients and using the public download options prevents them from having to sign in, however, is there a service where clients can send me files without them having to set up accounts etc?

Doing some mastering work and syncing video and audio for a client on a 3 minute video but want them to send the files to me without them having to set up an account.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Oct 11, 2012)

MediaFire is excellent for this — you can set up your own file delivery blah blah like with the rest, but you can make files semi-private (available for only specific email addresses to open), and more importantly you can create public dropboxes where anyone can send you files.

Worth checking out, I find.

Personally I got fed up with all this sort of thing and am in the process of just building my own system. If I manage to get it to the point where I want it to be, I'll likely make it available for others too.


----------



## Bunford (Oct 11, 2012)

For any Gobbler wannabees, I just signed up using wst3's referral link. The referral gives you an extra 512MB. However, as I'm a student, using the coupon code STUDENTS11 also gave me an extra 10GB for 24 months, so I now have a free account with 15.5GB storage/transfer limits.

Not a bad deal!!!


----------



## mark812 (Oct 11, 2012)

Bunford @ Thu Oct 11 said:


> For any Gobbler wannabees, I just signed up using wst3's referral link. The referral gives you an extra 512MB. However, as I'm a student, using the coupon code STUDENTS11 also gave me an extra 10GB for 24 months, so I now have a free account with 15.5GB storage/transfer limits.
> 
> Not a bad deal!!!



Whoa, where did you find that?


----------



## re-peat (Oct 11, 2012)

Bunford @ Thu Oct 11 said:


> (...) is there a service where clients can send me files without them having to set up accounts etc.? (...)


*WeTransfer* (send files up to 2gig in size)

Dead easy: (1) link to the file on your HD that you want to send, (2) fill in the mail-addresses of the addressee and yourself, (3) press _'Transfer'_. Done. And there's also the possibility to include a short message with the transfer.
The person on the other end will receive a mail that there's a file waiting for him/her and all he or she has to do, is press _'Download'_. Neither party has to register or set up an account, but if you like (and at a cost of course) you can create your own customized 'transfer channel'.

Works really well.

_


----------



## Bunford (Oct 11, 2012)

mark812 @ Thu 11 Oct said:


> Bunford @ Thu Oct 11 said:
> 
> 
> > For any Gobbler wannabees, I just signed up using wst3's referral link. The referral gives you an extra 512MB. However, as I'm a student, using the coupon code STUDENTS11 also gave me an extra 10GB for 24 months, so I now have a free account with 15.5GB storage/transfer limits.
> ...



Just went through signing up process, realised a coupon box just before registering and did a Google search for a coupon code. Came across a student one allowing students to get space.

I think STAFF11 gave same/similar deal to anyone working as teacher, lecturers etc too.


----------



## mark812 (Oct 11, 2012)

Bunford @ Thu Oct 11 said:


> Just went through signing up process, realised a coupon box just before registering and did a Google search for a coupon code. Came across a student one allowing students to get space.
> 
> I think STAFF11 gave same/similar deal to anyone working as teacher, lecturers etc too.



Just find it..but it requires .edu email adress which I don't have.. :?


----------



## mark812 (Oct 11, 2012)

re-peat @ Thu Oct 11 said:


> Bunford @ Thu Oct 11 said:
> 
> 
> > (...) is there a service where clients can send me files without them having to set up accounts etc.? (...)
> ...



This one seems really great, thanks!


----------



## Bunford (Oct 11, 2012)

mark812 @ Thu 11 Oct said:


> Bunford @ Thu Oct 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Just went through signing up process, realised a coupon box just before registering and did a Google search for a coupon code. Came across a student one allowing students to get space.
> ...



Nor do I but it accepted my email address. Also, says .edu + code gets 25GB, but I only got 10GB. I'm assuming that a difference due to lack of .edu address. However, I do have student proof I can send them should they require it though, so you need to make sure you are a legit student!


----------



## Ed (Oct 11, 2012)

I use Yousendit


----------



## Mike Marino (Oct 11, 2012)

YouSendIt works well as does the WeTransfer mentioned above.

Good stuff!


----------



## bdr (Oct 11, 2012)

Any time I've be sent a WeTransfer link it's been so slow that it was completely unusable.


----------



## Blakus (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm interested in this too, but for very large amounts of bandwidth with multiple users. Anyone out there have experience with needing a few TB cloud storage + PLENTY of bandwidth without it costing the earth - or is that probably asking too much.


----------



## scottbuckley (Oct 12, 2012)

All my clients seem to want to use DropBox, so I oblige. It's done me well so far, and has been used for transferring some pretty large video files with little issue. 

-s


----------



## Waywyn (Oct 12, 2012)

mark812 @ Thu Oct 11 said:


> Waywyn @ Thu Oct 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, they changed it! Very cool, downloading the new version right now btw!
> ...



You're welcome! Thank you for watching!


----------



## dasreinfeld (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words Vi Friends!

Really looking forward to hearing about your experiences with the Gob!

I'm Andrew, the community guy at Gobbler. Saw this post and wanted to let everyone know that the educational codes are set up for current students and educators. Our dev team does monitor these coupons for users who sign up without an EDU and you do run the risk of having your account shut down if you sign up using the code. 

I definitely don't want anyone's account to be downgraded, so I'm letting you know ahead of time.

If it's extra space you are looking for, there are ways to get space on Gobbler via inviting your friends. Check out this tutorial for more info: http://youtu.be/Lru5DHD-6lM
Currently, you and the recipient each receive 1/2 a GB (512MB) per invite. An invite counts as someone who signs up for Gobbler and accesses the app.

Feel free to hit me up here or at my email andrew at gobbler dot com if you have any questions!


_-) 

Best,
Andrew


----------



## wst3 (Oct 20, 2012)

Good to see you here Andrew!

As previously demonstrated, I've become a fan... you guys have a great service.


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 24, 2012)

*Is dropbox secure?*

Hi,

somebody suggested me using dropbox for file exchange today. Basically what you drop into a folder on your computer is mirrored on a server and visible to others.

My question: How secure is this? I feel not too comforteable about a permanent two-way connection beween my hard drive and some point in the internet I can neither control much nor really know about what might happen inbetween.

Thoughts?


----------



## dinerdog (Oct 24, 2012)

Dropbox is totally secure. You only share a selected folder (or folders) with selected people. That's all they can see. They have no access to anything else. You can also deselect them when your done. There's so many ways to use it. Though for one off sending, Wetransfer is incredible simple and fast and also let's you know when your recipient downloads the file (not all do this).


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Oct 24, 2012)

I use Dropbox. I like to manually control when I make backups, versus having Gobbler do it for me in the background (I think this is how their software works, right?)

I also like to backup non-project related files - spreadsheets, PDF's, movie files, etc. From what I initially read about Gobbler, it seemed like it was geared towards DAW project files only. Did I miss something with that?


----------

